# Topics > Artificial neural networks > Machine learning, deep learning >  Machine teaching, Microsoft Corporation, Redmond, Washington, USA

## Airicist

Microsoft Corporation

Machine Teaching Group - microsoft.com/en-us/research/group/machine-teaching-group

----------


## Airicist

Machine learning's next evolution: Machine teaching

Published on Jul 10, 2015




> Microsoft researchers are at the forefront of machine teaching: an effort to help people without a machine learning background teach their systems to get better based on experience. Learn more about machine teaching:
> "The next evolution of machine learning: Machine teaching"
> 
> by Allison Linn
> July 10, 2015

----------

